# LS MT 125 Mid Mount Linkage stuck



## SharonSprings (10 mo ago)

Hello everyone, I have a new 25 hp MT125 I got before winter, only has 20 hours on it, basically just snowblowing for the winter. No issues at all.
Yesterday I removed the snowblower and went to put the mid mount mowing deck on, the linkage was working when I started but I could not get them to go all the way down, so I was tinkering with the knob to lower the linkage and when I moved them all the way to the top, they got stuck and now will not move at all. I tried moving the hitch down all the way, and the rear 3ph goes down but the mid mount linkage doesnt move, no matter what I do. Its stuck in the up position. I have tried the knob at every setting.

this is my first tractor so any help is appreciated. I can take back to the dealer but I dont have a trailer so it would be a couple hundred to have them pick it up and drop it off. Im hoping its something small I can fix. 

thanks for any help


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

What does your owners manual say? Have you looked?


----------



## SharonSprings (10 mo ago)

yes I did. says possible the adjustment knob but thats not it. I found a link under it also, I think at this point it needs to go back to the dealer to check it.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

It is most likely that the links being new have tightened on themselves when you raised it, have you got under and eyeballed the links, look for links that come together at the pivot points, could have tightened up because of paint at the pivots, try a piece of timber or a tyre lever above the links and pull down to see if the links will break free, if this problem is not external, then it will be internal and you will most likely need the dealer to look at the problem, but really, raising the links should not cause a problem at all.


----------



## SharonSprings (10 mo ago)

Good idea, thanks. I thought the same thing so got under there to move stuff around and took some pics. Here are pics. I noticed under one side the metal looks bent, the pin does not line up with the hole so I don’t know if something happened when I raised it. Also the leak is in the other pic, right along that black lip behind the blue bar.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Seeing that your unit is still under warranty, and there is an oil leak, then the dealer should have a look at it.

Raising the links would not have bent that receptor hole the way it is facing, I would say this is from new and the dealer should rectify this problem, I assume that the snow blower was mounted on the 3 point links??.


----------



## SharonSprings (10 mo ago)

Yea it’s a rear blower. When it was delivered it had the mower on it and I removed it before winter. Yes I think dealer needs to see it at this point. Thanks


----------

